# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Help translate a short text for a forum post

## Hanna

Hi! I want to post in the Abbyy Finereader forum - Unfortunately they have no English forum, only a Russian forum! (Unbelievable since this is an awesome piece of software, market leader for sure!) 
I suspect that if I post in English they will just ignore me. So, please can you help me to translate the below text into good Russian? 
-------------------------------------
Hello all
I am trying to process the scans of a study guide/book for learning Russian. In order to help the students, accents have been added to the Russian words to help students with pronounciation of unfamiliar words. The text that I am trying to parse primarily in Russian with some explanatory text in Swedish. I have set Abbyy Finereader to recognise these two languages and it is doing an excellent job. *However, Finereader removes all the accents from the Russian words when parsing the text! I want to keep the accents - they are very helpful! * What can I do? Is there anything that I can do to stop Finereader from removing the accents from the Russian words?  
Thanks to Masterrussian.com for helping with a translation of this text! 
--------------------------------------

----------


## maxmixiv

Добрый день! 
Я сканирую обучающие материалы по русскому языку. 
Сканируемый текст, который я пытаюсь распознать, в основном на русском языке, с пояснениями на шведском.
Чтобы помочь учащимся с произношением, все русские слова снабжены ударениями. 
Я настроила Abbyy Finereader на распознавание этих двух языков и получила великолепные результаты. 
Но! Все знаки ударения в русских словах пропали! Хотелось бы, по возможности, чтобы эта ценная информация об ударениях сохранялась в распознанном тексте.
Можно ли что-то сделать, чтобы знаки ударения в русских словах не пропадали?

----------


## Hanna

Thanks a lot for helping Maxmixiv!  ::   I just posted my question in the forum. 
Let's see what they say and whether I can work out the responses....

----------


## it-ogo

There is a thread about it in Russian. Thread is big, but as far as I understand there is no simple solution.

----------


## Hanna

I got these responses.... Now I will try to figure them out and thanking the people who helped me with, without making any grammatical mistake!     Отправлено Сегодня, 12:14         [NEW]  *Сообщить модератору* *Цитировать*      *Re: Можно ли что-то сделать, чтобы знаки ударения в русских словах не пропадали?*
     Если ударения в тексте не распознаются, то надо будет выполнить обучение шрифту этой книги.
В  настройках закладка "Распознать", на ней переключаетесь на  "Использовать встроенные и пользовательские эталоны" и ставите галочку  на "Распознавать с обучением". 
При этом после начала  распознавания у вас будете открываться окошко модуля обучения, где надо  будет задавать соответствие между буквами книги и необходимыми символами  языка. 
Если печать хорошего качества и отсканировано тоже прилично,  то обычно достаточно пропустить сквозь обучение полстраницы текста.  Дальше программа начинает справляться сама.              Gaplolog            Отправлено Сегодня, 16:56         [NEW]  *Сообщить модератору* *Цитировать*      *Re: Можно ли что-то сделать, чтобы знаки ударения в русских словах не пропадали?*    * Tim*  
При  этом после начала распознавания у вас будете открываться окошко модуля  обучения, где надо будет задавать соответствие между буквами книги и  необходимыми символами языка.         
Какими символами вы предлагаете при таком способе обозначать русские буквы с ударениями              Tim            Отправлено Сегодня, 18:36         [NEW]  *Сообщить модератору* *Цитировать*      *Re: Можно ли что-то сделать, чтобы знаки ударения в русских словах не пропадали?*
     Я  помню что когда-то это было устроено так - если вводился символ, а за  ним диакритический значок, то прямо в окошке "Добавить" они  преобразовывались в соответствующий символ алфавита.
В какой именно  версии это было уже не помню - давно с обучением диакритике не работал.  Но если эту практику в 11-й версии сохранили, то самое оно. 
А  если даже и не сохранили, то в любом случае символ, после которого в  окошке "Добавить" введена диакритика, далее будет рассматриваться как  лигатура (т.е. единый символ). Это не так удобно, потом надо делать  замену, но все равно работает.      
Gosh, this was hard to follow, but I am understanding that I should TELL Finereader to recognise these Russian vowels with accents, as vowels with accents.... So I need to make special settings for those. Is that how you understood it?  
Then the other guy is saying "but do you really have Russian fonts that you can put accents on, in Finereader... " After that, I stopped reading. 
They are talking about the Russian version of the program, I am using the English version but it should not be too hard to figure out how to do what they are are taking about.  
Finereader really is an awesome piece of software. I like it a lot!

----------


## maxmixiv

Complex subject, especially in English and without having Finereader installed! 
As far as I understand, they think that Finereader is able to remember associations of some graphical patterns not only with the some specific "letter"-character but also with the any character sequence. Then, it turns out that there is special Unicode character-modifier, that being output after any letter, makes Windows to draw letter in special way, as if we are getting new characters. 
About this special character: Знак ударения — Википедия 
Attached picture to demonstrate how to get to that misterious character in my Windows (which has English UI). 
And my attempt to cook stressed Cyrillic vowels:
а́у́ю́ u301.png

----------


## Hanna

Thanks so much Maxmixiv!  :: 
I get the gist of this now...   _If you meant that the topic was hard to write about in English; don't worry, there are practically no mistakes with what you wrote, it's perfect English. A very inignificant spelling mistake (mysterious) and a tiny expression miss (should be "cook UP"). I make mistakes like this myself sometimes and I am practically a native speaker. Your English is top notch._ 
WELL - I am determined to figure this out!
I scanned a Russian book myself and I am determined that the scan should be a proper *text* PDF and DJVU, so that it is possible to cut and paste from it.  
Plus I downloaded a bunch of books from the awesome uztranslations site. I want to put some of them on my ebook reader with text and not pictures.  
Because of this problem, people who scan Russian language text / course / school books mainly keep them as picture based PDFs, and that is a real shame! I want to crack this problem.  
I definitely understand the essence of what you are saying.  I will have a go at it this weekend (since I am practically housebound at the moment, due to hurting my feet!) 
This is as far as I am getting tonight: 
I managed to add accents in Microsoft word, using the symbol chart, like you suggested. I did not succeed with the MS character map for some reason.

----------


## Paul G.

Живы́е, instead of жи́вые

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Hanna

Love the song, thanks Lampada. 
Thanks for the correction, Paul G. I was a bit tired when i wrote that.. I swear I knew the emphasis on that word!

----------


## Paul G.

> Thanks for the correction, Paul G.

 All for those who hates capitalism.

----------


## Shady_arc

As far as I understand, the user in the first post suggests that you use a feature that allows you to teach the program how to parse you text. I found this: Training User Patterns | Finereader . Probably, that's what he was talking about. The help says this feature was (originally) intended for recognition of poorly scanned texts or texts with many unusual symbols.
The also says it usually takes no more than a half of a page to get it running - at least, if you got good scans. And, just as he said, the help also advises to use symbol combinations or character chart to input any characters missing from the "alphabet" of the input language.

----------


## maxmixiv

*Hanna* 
I see you are very determined! Good luck!
Then, we will make excellent description of the solution in Russian, when it's done, and will surprise those guys at the forum.  
Regarding my English: Sometimes, by chance, I am making not very many mistakes  ::

----------


## Hanna

Thanks so much Shady Arc!!
I read the bit you linked to - that looks very promising.  
I'll try this tomorrow.

----------


## Hanna

This is possible, like it-ogo said, but it is relatively complicated. More in depth information soon:

----------

